# Guppy are so fragiles



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 5 gallong tank, i purchased 4 gorgeous pairs guppies from an online seller and half of them die just after few days. I really those fishes because they are very colorful but they are so fragile. I dont think i will get some more. I like to have those fishes who will last and not dying in few days or weeks or months. 
I have a blue orange male dragon hmplakat and 2 pairs blue ram inside and they have been here almost a year. The water is very clean, i have a very quiet filter, heater on. I paid high price for those guppies, they re more pretty than the ones from petco or petsmart. I am so mad about those guppies , i feel like i just waste my money on them.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

karpediem said:


> I have a 5 gallong tank, i purchased 4 gorgeous pairs guppies from an online seller and half of them die just after few days. I really those fishes because they are very colorful but they are so fragile. I dont think i will get some more. I like to have those fishes who will last and not dying in few days or weeks or months.
> I have a blue orange male dragon hmplakat and 2 pairs blue ram inside and they have been here almost a year. The water is very clean, i have a very quiet filter, heater on. I paid high price for those guppies, they re more pretty than the ones from petco or petsmart. I am so mad about those guppies , i feel like i just waste my money on them.


Five gallon is waaay too small for all them. You're overcrowding the tank and the male dragon may have turned aggressive, anyhow, that's over stocked. Maybe get another tank and try again..


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> Five gallon is waaay too small for all them. You're overcrowding the tank and the male dragon may have turned aggressive, anyhow, that's over stocked. Maybe get another tank and try again..


 
The male dragon is very peaceful. Whenever he see me around, he come to say hi and he is waiting for his food. He is very gentle with the blue ram, they get well together. The blue ram still babe fishes. You are probably right, the tank might be too small. I decided to give up on those guppies, i will give them to one of my friend, no more guppies in my tanks.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Guppies have become a lot more fragile in recent years due to the massive amount of inbreeding. I wouldn't bother with them unless you buy a lot and are ready to lose a lot. 

I have to agree on the tank size. If you had a betta, four blue rams, and then added another 8 guppies to that 5 gallon tank, you are way overcrowding and overstocking it. Clear water doesn't actually mean good quality water; I'm willing to be that had something to do with the demise of the guppies. The 5 gal alone should_ only_ have the betta in it. I will also caution you that rams are cichlids and will grow up to be aggressive fish (peaceful for a cichlid still isn't that peaceful). I know people who have had mated pairs in tanks and all of a sudden the male turned and killed the female. It will also interest you to know that these fish need 20 gal or larger tanks. Always research before you buy a fish: Blue Ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi) Profile


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

The rule is one guppy per gallon, so that is five max for your tank. But yeah they do die a lot. I bought five for my ten community tank and the 4 died within two weeks and these were from a reputable dealer. But now that the tank is established the one left is thriving with his six neon tetra cronies! X3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Guppies are ten gallon blue rams are like twenty or thirty minimum guppies around here are very hardy you need a thirty or twenty tank super overstocking.


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree that my tank is too small for the guppies, anyway i got rid of them. I dont like fishes who are fragiles, to me it is like just wasting your money.
I'm just going to focus on my betta and the blue rams.
The rams still babe fish so they are ok for now. When they get bigger size, i will move them to one of my 75g.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What if one was to keep only one lone guppy?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> What if one was to keep only one lone guppy?


guppies are schooling fish, and VERY social.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> guppies are schooling fish, and VERY social.


Oh okay, gotcha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

No prob


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought 5 guppies in December, one died in May, June, one given away in June, and one died in October. I now have one left and he is getting on fine. Sure, he'd prefer some buddies but I don't want any more guppies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just keep mine in a twenty I got guppies from different people and rarely lose them and healthy plenty of fry I have only lost three in my year of them and guppies need a ten gallon miniumum.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

You should be fine so long as you check your water frequently and don't put them with other tougher types of fish. I think it's just like when you get some fish for the first time and you haven't looked into proper care for them they may die, but the next time is more successful. Don't give up on them! You just need to look into them more and see how they need to be looked after more and what they like and don't like. They are very pretty fish, especially the neon ones :~)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine are very hardy I keep them in hard water I have these. http://www.dras.ca/content.php/154


----------

